# Theme Poll



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the walls up and paths made for my haunt and props for about all themes I have ideas for but I can't seem to make up my mind for which theme I would like to have for my haunts. Here is what im deciding between.

Walkway/porch: Killer Clowns or Voodoo.

Garage/back yard: Slaughter house, prison, or haunted jungle.

Which do you like the best for each place? Thanks for any input!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Voodoo and prison or haunted jungle. What would a haunted jungle include?


----------



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

goneferal said:


> Voodoo and prison or haunted jungle. What would a haunted jungle include?


The haunted jungle would include tropical scenery along with exotic creepy animals such as snakes, and reptiles like aligators, lizards etc. It will include an indian burial ground, and sadistic killers. I'd have a spider room with giant spiders and webs all over, along with the "cacoons" with people inside them, and a smaller indian prison maze.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Killer Clowns and Prison.... I have always wanted to have a prison themed haunt but just haven't gotten to it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd suggest picking a pair that could be seen as logical extensions of one another so the transition isn't jarring. The pairing of voodoo and haunted jungle, for example, would work well because they share a similar setting (jungle or primitive area).


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i agree with roxy!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the easiest two to tie together would be the Voodoo and the haunted jungle, the results of the voodoo end of things could be wandering around in the jungle along with the creepy crawlies. And the voodoo spells could be applied to just about anythng, clowns and convicts included. But in the end you have to enjoy whatever you choose, and, if the crowd appreciation is of any concern, you need to do something your guests would like too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Voodoo, Jungle


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Voodoo and Jungle go nicely together......


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Voodoo ~ Prison


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Voodoo jungle sounds like a good combo!


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Voodoo & Jungle. I always wanted to make a tiki haunt myself


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: How about some pictures???? I really can't come to a decision until you show me what you have created...seriously, dude.....


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Something like this? (Found it on YouTube) :lipsrsealeton:
I love the background story!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Something like this? (Found it on YouTube) :lipsrsealeton:
I love the background story! 

:jol: Definitely VooDoo/Jungle...Wow! Whoever did _Haunted Tiki Island _did a GREAT job. How cool for all the TOT's!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Something like this? (Found it on YouTube) :lipsrsealeton:
> I love the background story!
> 
> :jol: Definitely VooDoo/Jungle...Wow! Whoever did _Haunted Tiki Island _did a GREAT job. How cool for all the TOT's!


That was done by Devils Chariot Haunted Tiki Island 2009 - The Final Year.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree, voo doo and haunted jungle, and, yeah, Devils Chariot did a fantastic job, one to emulate for sure!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Voodoo and haunted jungle for my vote. I think it is a logical choice together.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

VooDoo and jungle.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Another vote for pairing voodoo and jungle!


----------

